# For those who like artistic and colourful fabric for the BB and other bags



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have been doing some exploring and found this site:
http://www.fabricandart.com/HTML_files/Fabrics/fabric.html

It is based in California.

In particular the Asian/Oriental influence, and my favourite, (Australian) Aboriginal designs which are multi coloured:
http://www.fabricandart.com/HTML_files/Fabrics/australian_fabric_page.html

I also found this fabric - Dancing Flowers in black on an Australian website (where I live) and even allowing for exchange rates, the price in the Australian site was DOUBLE the price of the US site.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, some very nice stuff there Pushka, thank you for sharing !!!!!!

I'm not surprised about what you are saying about prices: my brother lives in Australia (actually going there for the holidays and traveling on Friday, can't wait to be in summer weather  !!!!!), and he was telling me that even UGG boots and products are more expensive in Australia than here in the US!!!! Go figure, you would think that with shipping costs and import taxes alone that wouldn't be possible


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Woo hoo - get ready for hot weather then Neo - currently 103 here but we do live in the hottest place.  I can go one better on prices - my husband is an author, and has hardcover books published and which are on Amazon, having been printed in Singapore I think.  He gets 20% discount but pays freight from Sydney, but it is stll cheaper for him to buy books off Amazon, ship them to Australia from the US; than buy them here with the discount!  WT!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I have been doing some exploring and found this site:
> http://www.fabricandart.com/HTML_files/Fabrics/fabric.html
> It is based in California.
> In particular the Asian/Oriental influence...


You should check out Craft Connection as they have tons & tons of fabric and everything else. It's where I got my fabric (the one I scanned for my skin) among the Asian fabric section - also have an Australian section. They were pretty inexpensive (running sales now) and very, very quick with shipping!
http://www.craftconn.com

I love this pattern, Heat Wave Flowers on Black, and am already coming up with tweaked possibilities for the future.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> You should check out Craft Connection as they have tons & tons of fabric and everything else.


Just running off to check now!  I wonder why it didnt come up on google...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> You should check out Craft Connection as they have tons & tons of fabric and everything else.


Just running off to check now!  I wonder why it didnt come up on google...

Ooh, yes, I remember this site. Some lovely lovely Asian styles, and the red gingko is just gorgeous.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow. Those fabrics are gorgeous. Perfect for Javoedge, especially the Aboriginal prints.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Just running off to check now!  I wonder why it didnt come up on google...
> Ooh, yes, I remember this site. Some lovely lovely Asian styles, and the red gingko is just gorgeous.


Matches my red/green one (skin & soon to be BB bag) - maybe I should get this fabric too and have an alternative skin/bag?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Now there's an idea F1!  I did love the red/green gingko combo so it means you could have a red cover and a green cover and nothing would clash!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Now there's an idea F1! I did love the red/green gingko combo so it means you could have a red cover and a green cover and nothing would clash!


Or I could just get the red/blue fabric and have a red/blue skin & BB bag made to go with my fab RRG cover......and possible TBD Oberon handbag.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Or I could just get the red/blue fabric and have a red/blue skin & BB bag made to go with my fab RRG cover......and possible TBD Oberon handbag.


Wicked girl.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Immensely!  What can I help you buy?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, now you mention it, I have decided to send the 'above the clouds' decal back because the front looks quite boring now that I have really looked at it. Soooooo, I am still thinking whimsical and was searching decal girl last night and what do you think of this decal to go with the M Edge jade cover:

(lordy, every time I go into decal girl there are more and more decals - they must have been added while I slept.....)

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/23682 Forest

Not sure about the green though. I have the peacock BB bag
http://www.borsabella.com/e-reader-bags/travel-bags/details/216/15/travel-bags/e-reader-bags/the-elegance-of-the-peacock-ereader-travel-bag

but matching with that isnt a necessity as it tends to stay home anyway.

My problem is that I dont have a very good creative imagination.

I also tried to order the gold Medge but that doesnt seem to be shipped to Australia yet but have sent them an email (smack me)


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Soooooo, I am still thinking whimsical and was searching decal girl last night and what do you think of this decal to go with the M Edge jade cover:
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/23682 Forest
> Not sure about the green though. I have the peacock BB bag
> http://www.borsabella.com/e-reader-bags/travel-bags/details/216/15/travel-bags/e-reader-bags/the-elegance-of-the-peacock-ereader-travel-bag but matching with that isnt a necessity as it tends to stay home anyway. My problem is that I dont have a very good creative imagination.


Not sure I care for the Forest one (sorry to be blunt), but hey - I'm honest. The Peacock BB bag almost has a groovy, Pucci-style vibe to it while the Forest skin is almost Amish looking to me. Give me a bit and I'll make some suggestions.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Not sure I care for the Forest one (sorry to be blunt), but hey - I'm honest. The Peacock BB bag almost has a groovy, Pucci-style vibe to it while the Forest skin is almost Amish looking to me. Give me a bit and I'll make some suggestions.


And, um, how about a suggestion for a gold M edge too?  A combo would be good!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

How about this one (and please consider it's after 1am and I've had a Lortab) and wish I had a larger Peacock BB image:


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> And, um, how about a suggestion for a gold M edge too?  A combo would be good!


Gold M-Edge? What style would you like or feeling?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hm. Maybe classical?  Monet-esque?  
The photo looks almost silver so maybe it should wait until someone receives one. It might be a difficult colour to match. What would you be thinking F1?

The peacock does work with the jade, doesn't it. Perfectly in fact. 
Hey girl, go to sleep.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Hm. Maybe classical? Monet-esque?
> The photo looks almost silver so maybe it should wait until someone receives one. It might be a difficult colour to match. What would you be thinking F1?


I saw these, but I'm not convinced (does look silvery, doesn't it?):


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

ya it really does


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe the metallic gold is reflecting the light from the photography.  I hope when someone gets one they can fill us in on the actual color.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey FI, I love the first sun one you showed, and if the cover is a true gold, that would look STUNNING!  Very classy.  I think I will have to wait until we see a better photo of the cover.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

I ordered the gold thinking the same thing, that the flash is washing it out. I also ordered the first decalgirl skin that you show. Can't wait!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

lisa.m said:


> I ordered the gold thinking the same thing, that the flash is washing it out. I also ordered the first decalgirl skin that you show. Can't wait!


Snap! F1 is the 'go-to' girl for kindle fashion! You should get your M Edge gold first - could you post here when it arrives so we know the real colour? I am in Australia and it will take forever to get here.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It seems more gold on the 'select colour' icon on this page:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-go.psp


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Snap! F1 is the 'go-to' girl for kindle fashion!


Hey, I used to do it for the rich & famous so now I make the switch to Kindle dressing...take that, Rachel Zoe!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love fabrics.  I found two I really liked, and of course, one of them is out of stock.  
It's a spring fabric, so maybe it will be back in stock before then.
deb


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Snap! F1 is the 'go-to' girl for kindle fashion! You should get your M Edge gold first - could you post here when it arrives so we know the real colour? I am in Australia and it will take forever to get here.


Yes, I definitely will. I had already chosen the skin before seeing F1's choices. I have always liked that particular skin but it didn't go with my cover! I have a feeling the gold is going to be more like a champagne but I will definitely post a description and/or pics after I get it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> I love fabrics. I found two I really liked, and of course, one of them is out of stock.
> It's a spring fabric, so maybe it will be back in stock before then.
> deb


Have you done a Google search for the fabric's name (and manufacturer)? That's how I found my fabric- saw it somewhere for oodles of $$ and figured I could find a better deal online...and did!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Have you done a Google search for the fabric's name (and manufacturer)? That's how I found my fabric- saw it somewhere for oodles of $$ and figured I could find a better deal online...and did!


Great idea. Thank you. 
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> Great idea. Thank you.
> deb


I'd be happy to help if you ever need an anal retentive researcher!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Hey, I used to do it for the rich & famous so now I make the switch to Kindle dressing...take that, Rachel Zoe!!


That sounds interesting, but not surprising given your suggestions so far. Can you tell us more about that?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> That sounds interesting, but not surprising given your suggestions so far. Can you tell us more about that?


It was back in the day when everything wasn't free to those who could afford to pay. Basically, I helped people spend lots & lots & lots of money (all relative, though) - usually $50-500K in an afternoon. And then some would come back a few days later and do it again.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> It was back in the day when everything wasn't free to those who could afford to pay. Basically, I helped people spend lots & lots & lots of money (all relative, though) - usually $50-500K in an afternoon. And then some would come back a few days later and do it again.


Oh lordy, how wonderful. I cant even imagine a world like that.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Oh lordy, how wonderful. I cant even imagine a world like that.


It was fun, but you can become jaded very quickly - especially when you are used to couture and you really need to shop for "off the rack" yourself.


----------

